# moving with the new wife



## simonj (Apr 14, 2008)

My self and my new wife live in Barcelona , we are hoping to move to portugal in september 

at the piont we a looking for advice on suitable areas to look in , what we are looking for is a large town with resturants and a freindly feel and near the sea 

i run a network of homeworkers so will need to move in somewere with internet and phone line when we land , my wife would like to learn portuguese

we need to get our skates on so any help will be welcomed 

simon J and amy j


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

simonj said:


> My self and my new wife live in Barcelona , we are hoping to move to portugal in september
> 
> at the piont we a looking for advice on suitable areas to look in , what we are looking for is a large town with resturants and a freindly feel and near the sea
> 
> ...


Hi Simon and Amy and welcome to the forum.

I am sure someone can give you some good advice.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## Bainisteoir (Jun 11, 2008)

You can get internet anywhere really...the Algarve is way more advanced than people realise. I can get broadband, sky, cable the lot here. The two main towns are really Albufeira and Lagos for expats. Everywhere along the Algarve is near the sea really too so that will be no problem. i live near Almancil and I like it here. 10 mins from airport, near coast, beautiful beaches, lots of English spoken but still portuguese in character and 10 mins from Faro for shopping etc. Ive been to Barcelona and all along the east coast of Spain, Italy, Turkey etc and honestly I can say the Algarve wins out every time as a place to live. Hope that helps.


----------



## vera (Jun 27, 2008)

I am also relocating from S Africa to Cascais, Lisbon, next month and will not have a job. Can you tell me about yr network of homemakers. I could offer part time typing, having been an Exec PA, or even a child minding service. Vera


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the forum.

In Algrave as mention there are lots of English which translates into lots of english speaking persons, lots of english food and I believe lots of job opportunities for and from the English...........

Cascais is also a very high English speaking area of Portugal offering the sea and sun besides being close to Lisbon.

I would suggest a week or two visit to both areas before deciding.


----------



## vera (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello Diane
I was in Portugal in January and drove all around and eventually decided upon Cascais. I did stay in the Algarve for 3 months before and also like that area.
If anyone reading knows of a part time typing position (I am Executive Secretary) or even require baby minding service, I am available. I will post my new cell no. before I leave at the end of this month. Vera


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

simonj said:


> My self and my new wife live in Barcelona , we are hoping to move to portugal in september
> 
> at the piont we a looking for advice on suitable areas to look in , what we are looking for is a large town with resturants and a freindly feel and near the sea
> 
> ...


Hi. I recomend Caldas da Rainha (regional city); Ericeira (village town and 25 minutes from lisbon), Lisbon area it self, Sesimbra, Palmela and Setubal.
regards
paul


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, good luck with your plans.


----------

